# Canterbury park and ride



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

just back from a 5 day trip round Kent. Must say thanks to Canterbury council for the great overnight stop at the dover road, park and ride.

Water, wc emptying, bus into Canterbury, all for £2.50 it ment that we went into the town and spent money there, good for there economy. If only all towns did this and made m/h welcome, only one small problem is that it is closed on a Sunday/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Please email to [email protected] and tell Colin he will love it -I know he reads us here but he loves it in writing as well xx

It is only closed on a Sunday due to it not being Viable to be open in the winter and I hope they open again in the Summer ??
As long as you get there Saturday Evening before 9pm you can stay and get out Sunday its just that you cant arrive on the Sunday.
I live here in Canterbury area and even i stay there :lol: :lol:


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

locovan said:


> Please email to [email protected] and tell Colin he will love it -I know he reads us here but he loves it in writing as well xx
> 
> It is only closed on a Sunday due to it not being Viable to be open in the winter and I hope they open again in the Summer ??
> As long as you get there Saturday Evening before 9pm you can stay and get out Sunday its just that you cant arrive on the Sunday.
> I live here in Canterbury area and even i stay there :lol: :lol:


Hi locovan,

i have sent to him.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Great as people dont send praise only complaints which is a shame and this is such a great place as you have said xx Mavis


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have emailed Mavis. Also have done when staying there in the past, Alan.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

damar1 said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Please email to [email protected] and tell Colin he will love it -I know he reads us here but he loves it in writing as well xx
> ...


Have had a reply from Colin, and he says they intend to improve the site soon, more spaces and another water tap, how good is that.

What can we do to make others follow in Canterburys foot steps ?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

perhaps do a survey of all the p and r places in the country using Canterbury as an example and asking them to consider. Colin may even be prepared to testify add to the commercial advantage to the area! !


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Agree the P&R is great, my only comment would be that I hope they allow a bit of room for the overhang of vans when the put the extra spaces in. The current fence is about 6" from the curb at the rear of your van which for us (8.5m)means we stick out into the road a bit. If the fence was further back our over hang of 2 m wouldn't be a problem.

Other than that we like it a lot and well worth the money, would even pay £5pn if it was used to support the Aire.

The big disadvantage is that the pub and town are to close and easy to get to, which whilst delights the wife makes my wallet very sad  

If only other towns and city's were this proactive and gave a dam about their local businesses. 

Andy


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Just noticed from previous comments that the P & R is closed on a Sundays. We plan to arrive Sunday afternoon to catch the ferry to France on Monday. Is there anywhere to park close by, or is it ok to park on the approach road to the P & R?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Peter - why not carry on to Dover and stay (legally) overnight on Marine Parade.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"stay (legally) overnight on Marine Parade. "

Not possible. Waterloo Crescent IS legal


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tellbell

I bow to your superior knowledge!

Of course you are totally correct.

How many Hail Marys do I have to say?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"How many Hail Marys do I have to say? "


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'll let you off.

Your Penance is to actively discourage the use of "Marine Parade" on this Forum...in favour of "Waterloo Crescent" :lol: :wink:


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Pippin. 

Didn't realise you could "legally" stay on marine parade.
Last year we overnighted on a car park in the middle of Dover. The missus felt very uneasy. 
How much room is there to park on marine parade?

Peter


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Oops missed the replies


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Overnight at Canterbury*

Hi ,
Last year when we arrived to find the P&R Canterbury closed on a Sunday we asked at the next door pub if it was ok to park in their carpark; no problem!
We went in for a drink and snack; but there was no obligation to have full meal etc.
Had a good nights sleep before setting off for short journey to Ferry port.

Pam


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

pmcclure said:


> Just noticed from previous comments that the P & R is closed on a Sundays. We plan to arrive Sunday afternoon to catch the ferry to France on Monday. Is there anywhere to park close by, or is it ok to park on the approach road to the P & R?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Peter


I am sure I have previously read on here somewhere of someone spending the night in the approach road/bus turning area. If you take a look on G Maps there appears to be plenty of room for the odd Motorhome.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

I have been at Canterbury when the police brought in a foreign van well after closing time and parked them up outside the entrance for the night.

RD


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Pub Car park is the best place but yes there is a School bus parking area where the brick pattern on the road is on the right hand side. On a Sunday this isnt used.
They are waiting for the last harvest in the field that is behind the hedge. Then they can start building so that will be later in the year but there are 22 places at the moment and I have never seen it completely full.


----------

